# GW-501516 Dose



## JITB (Aug 27, 2018)

I've used GW-501516 in the past at 10-15 mg per day and have a question and an observation.

At 10-15mg per day I've experienced improvements in cardio endurance but nothing for weight loss. Therefore, I quit using it going by the theory if cardio is easier I must be burning less calories.

I read on another board that the sweet spot for weight loss starts at 30mg a day. So I decided to give it a try. TOO EARLY (10 days) to report anything concrete other then it feels like DNP Lite. I get hot after I eat carbs for about 2 hours. I'm breaking out the imodium also. Cardio has NOT improved this time around. Sleep sucks also.

Does anyone have any experience with this dose or higher?

Does anyone know the half-life?

I've been taking 30mg at night right before bed. This has been the only change I've made to my protocol.


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm wanting to try this myself to increase cardio output but diarrhea is a deal breaker for me. I wont go over 15mg.


----------



## Norditropin (Aug 28, 2018)

I split 10mg AM/PM for 20mg/d and like it for it's endurance benefits and HDL effects.

Idk if it actually burns fat that well as I'm always incorporating stronger aids than just isolating a GW cycle, but it sure as shit helps cardio while on DNP/Tren/caloric deficiency.


----------



## odin (Sep 3, 2018)

I think the fat loss benefits are mainly from the increased cardio output. I don't think it is a great direct fat burner. For the best fat burning a low dose DNP and 20mg GW would be very effective. The GW will help with some of the side effects from DNP.


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 22, 2018)

Anywhere from 20-40 mg daily 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinmavrik (Nov 6, 2019)

What effect does DNP have on cholesterol levels

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 8, 2019)

I just began at 20mg a few days ago. Too early to tell anything yet. Stay tuned!


----------



## squatster (Nov 8, 2019)

I can't take it at night at all -, I can't sleep after it. Makes me wide awake for hours


----------



## squatster (Nov 8, 2019)

Going to try it again soon


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 11, 2019)

squatster said:


> I can't take it at night at all -, I can't sleep after it. Makes me wide awake for hours



I'm taking one 20mg dose in the morning because of this. When I split AM/PM I noticed immediately my sleep was disturbed.


----------



## striffe (Nov 20, 2019)

ASHOP said:


> I just began at 20mg a few days ago. Too early to tell anything yet. Stay tuned!



How are you getting on with it now?

JITB I don't get your logic if cardio is easier you must be burning less calories.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 20, 2019)

striffe said:


> How are you getting on with it now?
> 
> JITB I don't get your logic if cardio is easier you must be burning less calories.



My cardio output has definitely improved significantly. Haven't noticed any fat loss yet but its still early and my diet isn't the cleanest right now.


----------



## superman6676 (Jan 12, 2020)

Does anyone know who has GW?


----------



## squatster (Jan 12, 2020)

Gorilla 
There great- they have tabs at a great price


----------



## superman6676 (Jan 12, 2020)

squatster said:


> Gorilla
> There great- they have tabs at a great price



 Thanks brother!


----------

